# Deso Permits



## CWorthy (Jun 22, 2005)

Sadly, I had to cancel my May 17th Deso this morning - with no certainty of shuttle (non-essential, per the state of Utah), I just couldn't pull it off. When I just looked, I saw several dates open, not including mine. If you've got the means to run your own shuttle, looks like there's opportunity on this, the only permitted stretch open to reservations.

Good luck and stay healthy!


----------



## UtahBrian (Mar 16, 2019)

CWorthy said:


> Sadly, I had to cancel my May 17th Deso this morning - with no certainty of shuttle (non-essential, per the state of Utah), I just couldn't pull it off. When I just looked, I saw several dates open, not including mine. If you've got the means to run your own shuttle, looks like there's opportunity on this, the only permitted stretch open to reservations.
> 
> Good luck and stay healthy!


One hour later, zero available permits until November.


Now, speaking of Deso shuttles, you can always run your own. Just pack up your kayak at Swasey Beach and carry it over the Tavaputs Plateau back to Sand Wash.


----------

